# Golf balls carried in hand luggage



## langtonian (Sep 25, 2013)

We're going on our first golf trip to Spain in a couple of weeks, flying from Edinburgh, and intend to hire clubs when we arrive at the course. No doubt we can buy golf balls when we get there but alternatively we could take a supply with us if permitted.  Does anyone know if you're allowed to carry golf balls in hand luggage? 

Langtonian


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 25, 2013)

cant see you being allowed on the plane with rocketballz !  


ill get my coat!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 25, 2013)

https://www.gov.uk/hand-luggage-restrictions/overview

Here's official list, IMO i would think they would be confiscated as dangerous items when your bags are scanned.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 25, 2013)

I wouldn't have thought so, or would I risk it. If you want to take you balls on your hols put them in your hold luggage.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 25, 2013)

Ring the airline and ask.


----------



## LIG (Sep 25, 2013)

Clear as day isn't it?  :mmm:
You can't take Clubs but you CAN take balls in hand luggage (by inference, as they aren't on the banned items list).

Or do as a sensible Cap'n Ron says and call the airline.


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 25, 2013)

Can't see you being allowed to take on the "lethals" either.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 26, 2013)

You would probably be quite safe with half a dozen old Commandos sitting nearby.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 26, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You would probably be quite safe with half a dozen old Commandos sitting nearby.
		
Click to expand...

Showing your age there old chap :thup:


----------



## Stuey01 (Sep 26, 2013)

Should be alright with some Topflites.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 26, 2013)

Warbirds..............................I know, too far.


----------



## JezzE (Sep 26, 2013)

Have flown hundreds of times with golf balls in the hand luggage, other than one flight from Aberdeen to Shetland where the security girl was adamant that I couldn't and made me put them in my hold luggage. Never happened at any other time before or since...


----------



## CMAC (Sep 26, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You would probably be quite safe with half a dozen old Commandos sitting nearby.
		
Click to expand...




ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Showing your age there old chap :thup:
		
Click to expand...


..and they were probably individually wrapped......... showing my age also....

you never 'unwrapped' one until standing on the first tee, so you could show it was a new ball  :lol:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes Penfold........whatever happened to them?

Sold 1,000's of Commando's in my time. 
The first indestructible ball


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Sep 26, 2013)

Put them in your hold luggage.....not a problem.....dont pay for inflated rip off prices at golf clubs abroad


----------



## cookelad (Sep 26, 2013)

Anybody else think maybe the reason the OP is asking about handluggage is that they're flying cheap and not-so-cheerful, so no check-in luggage?

The obvious answer to anybody is to put them in the hold but if you're not already checking anything in, it's expensive just for golf balls and probably better off buying them there!

(I could be lying to you here but) I think I took a dozen in my handluggage last year without issue.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 26, 2013)

JezzE said:



			Have flown hundreds of times with golf balls in the hand luggage, other than one flight from Aberdeen to *Shetland* where the security girl was adamant that I couldn't and made me put them in my hold luggage. Never happened at any other time before or since...
		
Click to expand...

Golf in the Shetlands... now that is an interesting one..  

I remember a long while ago, I was stopped from carrying an apple from Sydney to Hobart in Tasmania.  So ate it at the gate.  Not sure if you can do the same with golf balls.


----------



## shewy (Sep 26, 2013)

JezzE said:



			Have flown hundreds of times with golf balls in the hand luggage, other than one flight from Aberdeen to Shetland where the security girl was adamant that I couldn't and made me put them in my hold luggage. Never happened at any other time before or since...
		
Click to expand...


Good old Aberdeen security,surely the most grumpy in the land! I was told I could not fly with them despite them not being on the list,to which I pointed out they sell Scotish branded ones in the gift shop,and anyhow if I wanted to lay someone out I'd do it with my rather hefty laptop. Went down well as you can imagine!


----------



## langtonian (Sep 26, 2013)

Not much help there but I thank you for the comments nonetheless. First prize goes to Stuey01 for wit!


----------



## Bratty (Sep 26, 2013)

langtonian said:



			Not much help there but I thank you for the comments nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought Jezz's comment was more than helpful?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Sep 26, 2013)

A friend of mine was told at East Midlands (one of the worlds' worst) airport that he couldn't take them in his hand baggage so had to hand them in.


----------



## Perry (Sep 26, 2013)

We flew with Jet2 a couple of weeks ago, all 4 of us had approx 20 balls each in hand luggage, no issues, no questions asked.


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 26, 2013)

I've flown Easyjet to Canary Islands many a time with half a dozen balls in hand luggage - no issue at all.  I have a little zipped bag in which I carry a few tees, a few balls, couple of ball markers, pencil, and a pitch mark repairer. Just goes into my hand luggage suitcase. Never been asked about it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 27, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Anybody else think maybe the reason the OP is asking about handluggage is that they're flying cheap and not-so-cheerful, so no check-in luggage?

The obvious answer to anybody is to put them in the hold but if you're not already checking anything in, it's expensive just for golf balls and probably better off buying them there!

(I could be lying to you here but) I think I took a dozen in my handluggage last year without issue.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, that was my assumption too, otherwise I'm not sure why the OP would ask.


----------

